# my f***ed up ride!



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

check out this link..this is what happens when dumb asses run red light and f**k your prize possession up...post any comments or questions please...oh..you have to scroll to the bottom of this link to see the pics... http://hometown.aol.com/nismogirl86/


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... very sorry to see that. i see it was totaled. are u in the market for another S13 or do u have another car in mind?


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

yes..I am in the market for another s13..or any 240...I loved my car..I just posted a want ad on here too..if you know of any for sale..please let me know I am an Ohio chick so..I'm lookin for things closer to me


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, that really looks bad. Are you gonna stay with nissan or whats the route? As long as youre ok, its all good. Dont fret over material stuff.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes..I am staying Nissan...If I cant find another 240...maybe an Se-R will be my route..and I am ok..but damn ..It happened july 1st and I am still sore as f**k!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like a law suit to me 
*CA-CHING!!!!!*


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

glad ur ok! now go get a b13 or b14 se-r 

Ben


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

doesnt it suck when your prized possesion is amidst a bunch of crazy people all day. You just never know when something will happen.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Neil said:


> *doesnt it suck when your prized possesion is amidst a bunch of crazy people all day. You just never know when something will happen. *


ya, this is very true

that looks like similar damage my car sustained with my accident, except for the hood part......sorry to hear


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

wow that sux, i feel your pain my 91 se-r got owned by a redlight runner as well.....but then i got my 94 from it so it worked out hope it does for u too


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea guys..It sucks..Let me put it this way though..whatever car I get now..Is basically coming out of my pocket..My insurance companying are f**kin me over on what I am getting..It makes NO sense!.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wtf???? how. did dude not have insurance or something?


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

well the guy had insurance, supposedly...Trust me..I am going to continue looking into this, but NOTHING is looking good for me! :-(


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Yuck...Man, It seems like it's just a matter of time before someone ruins a car for you eh. Sucks bigtime. As hard as it is to believe, sometime in the future you will find a car you like just as much or even more! Yep, It's true. Hope everything works out in the meantime though. 

PS- About your site: When you get out of highschool, it won't be all "gravy baby"... Trust me...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry to hear that, that just sucks....sue em ad get your 240 and duke it out.....


----------

